# Trump's wife plagiarizes Michelle Obama's speech from 2008!!!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And I could care less. She is significantly hotter than Michelle and the truth is, what she says just isn't very important anyway.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

And she didnt, by the way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The BHOzo administration has plagiarized from Marx and no one seems to care about that. The media will take this and run for about 3 days or so and then latch on to something else that has no bearing on the restoration of our once great republic.

Lets get back to bashing some muslimes and illegals and racists.

Thanks


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The BHOzo administration has plagiarized from Marx and no one seems to care about that. The media will take this and run for about 3 days or so and then latch on to something else that has no bearing on the restoration of our once great republic.
> 
> Lets get back to bashing some muslimes and illegals and racists.
> 
> Thanks


Okay...but can I post this first? :laughhard:

Some people have short memories....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Who listens to Moo-shele anyway?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If that's the best they have on Trump the media has a problem in propping up the beast.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

someone is watching wayyyyy tooooo much of the Clinton Network News .... just how stupid do you think the Trump speechwriters are? .... every single word of these speeches have been gone over extensively - ya one lifted a speech from Moosehell - bet you are still chanting "Hands Up" and "I Can't Breathe" also ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

They're literally giddy on MCNBC......

They're discussing the answers the Trump Campaign has given about the speech...... "No one is stupid here,no ones believing that answer"

But we are all stupid about Hillary and her emails........


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> They're literally giddy on MCNBC......
> 
> They're discussing the answers the Trump Campaign has given about the speech...... "No one is stupid here,no ones believing that answer"
> 
> But we are all stupid about Hillary and her emails........


I know...I had to turn the channel. I usually watch just to see what the enemy is talking about. Couldn't stomach it this morning.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking at the text side by side, I'd say it meets the threshold for plagiarism. In my opinion, it's a setup. Trump needs to find the democrat mole in Melania's speechwriting team.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And Barry Plagiarized Daval Patrick in 2008.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

similar... lol... give me a break.... how many ways are there to say my parents taught me to work hard, treat others with respect...

it must be a slow news day


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> similar... lol... give me a break.... how many ways are there to say my parents taught me to work hard, treat others with respect...
> 
> it must be a slow news day


It has nothing to do with slow news day...it has everything to do with an AGENDA BY THE EVIL MEDIA AND THE STUPIDITY OF THE ELECTORATE TO BELIEVE THEM.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Leftist media in a frenzie over her bio and the speech. I wonder if they can get this to stick?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It has nothing to do with slow news day...it has everything to do with an AGENDA BY THE EVIL MEDIA AND THE STUPIDITY OF THE ELECTORATE TO BELIEVE THEM.


That is a sign of good things. Plenty of fear among the libs and their media slaves that Trump is on the path to winning the Whitehouse. I should stretch this to include all of the elites and establishment. You just do not put for forth effort to smear unless you are afraid. I hope this helps.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

They didn't manage to disrupt the convention via BLM protests so they're grasping at whatever they can right now.. sure, they said the same thing but they were pretty damn common words. Libtards are struggling this morning.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not a slow news day. Rather then talk about rudy's speech or others they latch on to the one inconsistency and start bashing. Rather then report on the substance of the speeches given they report on something so miner and inconsequential it barely deserves mentioning. Great job news media! Idiots one and all and all who listen and believe. Dumbasses.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Something else to draw attention away from loser hildabeast. The liberal media will jump on anything to help save their candidate.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Something else to draw attention away from loser hildabeast. The liberal media will jump on anything to help save their candidate.


Absolutely. Do you realize that she has not had a press conference with the media since December? That should tell people plenty. Horrible candidate and person, that is only relevant to the dumbs because she is a female.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

To the speech writer.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

At least she's 100% woman the other one not so sure what kind of motor is under that hood!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Absolutely. Do you realize that she has not had a press conference with the media since December? That should tell people plenty. Horrible candidate and person, that is only relevant to the dumbs because she is a female.


Yea, you would think by the way she avoids the press she thinks they will ask her hardball questions about her many lies, criminal activities, and traitorous activities. Silly ass woman. They will throw nothing but softball questions about how here grand kids are and what Bill will be called WHEN she wins the white house.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> At least she's 100% woman the other one not so sure what kind of motor is under that hood!


And just like any ugly little car...I'm pretty sure its a hybrid and I don't care to look there......


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> And just like any ugly little car...I'm pretty sure its a hybrid and I don't care to look there......


Do these tires make my ankles look fat?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> To the speech writer.
> 
> View attachment 19129


Annie, it is my hope that he says that to about half of the government workers when he takes charge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any House fans? Remember the episodes where he married the girl who wanted a green card?
I can't help but think of those episodes when Mrs. Trump. Speaks. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe she will do what every first lady in history should have done.....her elected job.....which is nothing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Definitely plagiarized the speech. Boy they look like clowns for that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Definitely plagiarized the speech. Boy they look like clowns for that.


Ah a Democrat..... that explains it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Ah a Democrat..... that explains it.


No, I vote rich. Typically that's republican.

I don't live the " I just wanna ride " lifestyle. I actually contribute to society.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

"What difference does it make" Its not like she said she's proud of America for the first time ever!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Our language has been around a while. Does anyone really think their thoughts are unique and have never been spoken before?!! How insane is this? We all speak to what we have heard in the past and paraphrase. How that equates to plagarism, I can't wrap my head around that. There's nothing new under the sun. jmo.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It (the speech) was more or less word for word. How can it be any other way beside copied? The writer has plagiarized it from whatever guy wrote Michelle's speech, and he's undoubtably a pro-Clinton campaign plant. Politics are that dirty and filthy. Ugh.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Annie said:


> It (the speech) was more or less word for word. How can it be any other way beside copied? The writer has plagiarized it from whatever guy wrote Michelle's speech, and he's undoubtably a pro-Clinton campaign plant. Politics are that dirty and filthy. Ugh.


No doubt it was plagiarized. I'm not sure about the who/why.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My Bad.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The speech was evidently altered between the speech writers and Mrs. Trump.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Yea, you would think by the way she avoids the press she thinks they will ask her hardball questions about her many lies, criminal activities, and traitorous activities. Silly ass woman. They will throw nothing but softball questions about how here grand kids are and what Bill will be called WHEN she wins the white house.


The media is protecting a very bad candidate and person.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe Biden seems to be pretty good at plagiarizing..but commie libtards dont care about that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden_presidential_campaign,_1988


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We are on the morning of day three. Pence speaks tonight, and Cruz.

Meanwhile MSM stuck on
Melania Trump plagiarism controversy: What that tells us about Donald Trump's campaign - CNNPolitics.com "Bigger than Plagiarism"


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just by random chance two people on opposite sides of the fence may agree on some things doesn't mean your plagiarizing, it just means you may agree. Is it necessary to say they same thing but word it differently? People need to stop nitpicking and focus on the task at hand....You would think the media would have bigger fish to fry....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't post it right now so I'll try later but there is video on the YouTubes of Obama plagiarizing during a bunch of his speeches

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> No, I vote rich. Typically that's republican.
> 
> I don't live the " I just wanna ride " lifestyle. I actually contribute to society.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Michelle, isn't that the guy who is married to Obama?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Michelle, isn't that the guy who is married to Obama?


That's true. Michelle is actually a man. I know it's true because I saw it on the internet.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

You mean Mrs. Trump stood up there grunted and made a bunch of animal noises? Did she also fling poop ?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> That's true. Michelle is actually a man. I know it's true because I saw it on the internet.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


In that aspect, I'm like the liberal media, I never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And Moochelle plagiarized HER speech from Saul Alinsky

Michelle Obama Copied Alinsky in Speech Melania Trump Plagiarized


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> And Moochelle plagiarized HER speech from Saul Alinsky
> 
> Michelle Obama Copied Alinsky in Speech Melania Trump Plagiarized


Looks like the whole Obama clan likes to steal others words.






Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Funny how this thread stopped before this was posted...
https://news.vice.com/article/donal...lania-trump-speech-plagiarized-michelle-obama


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Funny how this thread stopped before this was posted...
> https://news.vice.com/article/donal...lania-trump-speech-plagiarized-michelle-obama


I read somewhere this week that Mrs Obama got parts of her speech from Elizabeth Dole when Bob Dole ran. I wonder who said it before that?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I read somewhere this week that Mrs Obama got parts of her speech from Elizabeth Dole when Bob Dole ran. I wonder who said it before that?


I think the whole plagiarizing stuff is stupid...they all do it!!! And, they all get shit for it.
So, yeah, she did do it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The BHOzo administration has plagiarized from Marx and no one seems to care about that. The media will take this and run for about 3 days or so and then latch on to something else that has no bearing on the restoration of our once great republic.
> 
> Lets get back to bashing some muslimes and illegals and racists.
> 
> Thanks





Mish said:


> Funny how this thread stopped before this was posted...]


Slippy called it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Slippy called it!


I will have fun with the fact...how the fVck is it still happening?? OMG, check the damn speeches!! I mean, how?!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I will have fun with the fact...how the fVck is it still happening?? OMG, check the damn speeches!! I mean, how?!!!


Most of the speeches both parties are crapful of bs.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If the Obama Administration had changed anything that Mrs Obama called into play with Her speech, perhaps Mrs Trumps speech would have conveyed a different message. Sounds like the Trump Camp purposefully poked fun at Mrs Obama's.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

M118LR said:


> If the Obama Administration had changed anything that Mrs Obama called into play with Her speech, perhaps Mrs Trumps speech would have conveyed a different message. Sounds like the Trump Camp purposefully poked fun at Mrs Obama's.


Oh is that what happened?!! LOL
Nice try!!!
Please tell me another excuse?!!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Mish said:


> Please tell me another excuse?!!


Perhaps a short allegorical story or parable would be a better definition than excuse. LOL


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps a short allegorical story or parable would be a better definition than excuse. LOL


I think Hilary planted that speech writer in the Trump campaign!!!!
Trump needs to vet his employees better!! Hope he does better with terrorists.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Melania did not plagiarize anything.
The speech writer used a few lines/ words from another speech.
She admitted it and tendered her resignation.
Trump, being the class act that he is, refused to accept it.

The media made a much bigger deal about it than was called for.
Anything to malign Trump!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

tango said:


> Melania did not plagiarize anything.
> The speech writer used a few lines/ words from another speech.
> She admitted it and tendered her resignation.
> Trump, being the class act that he is, refused to accept it.
> ...


I don't get it. Why are you still defending this? They said they did it. It's pretty blatant.
Not a big deal.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not defending anything, just stating the facts.
Melania did not pleguarize anything.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

There is responsibility to be had by Melania/Trump. They hired the person that wrote it. 
(Btw, she did tell a reporter that she wrote most of it. )
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a good thing you didn't use the term Democrat and responsibility in the same sentence Mish.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

With the crap Michelle has pulled, and Hillary still pulls, the speech thing barely rates a snicker in my opinion.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Trump's wife plagiarizes Michelle Obama's speech from 2008!!!
*Which Moochelle word for word plagerized from Saul Alinski!*

Michelle Obama Copied Alinsky in Speech Melania Trump Plagiarized

And Obama himself is the biggest Plagiarizer!

Obama Administration Explains Its Own "Plagiarism" Was Merely "Inspiration" | Zero Hedge


----------

